# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون تنظيم مهنة الهندسة

## هيثم الفقى

تنظيم مهنة الهندسة قانون 636 - صادر في 23/4/1997 
تم استبدال تسمية المجلس التأديبي العام بإسم الهيئة العليا للتأديب وفقاّ للمرسوم الإشتراعي رقم 11 تاريخ 23/3/1985راجع القانون رقم 247 الصادر في 7/8/2000 فيما يتعلق بتعديل تسمية وزارة الثقافة والتعليم العالياقر مجلس النواب وينشر رئيس الجمهورية القانون التالي نصه: 

مادة وحيدة- صدق اقتراح القانون الرامي إلى تنظيم مهنة الهندسة كما عدلته اللجان النيابية المشتركة. يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. بعبدا في 23 نيسان 1997 الامضاء: الياس الهراوي صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء الامضاء: رفيق الحريري رئيس مجلس الوزراء الامضاء: رفيق الحريري 

قانون تنظيم مهنة الهندسة 


الباب الاول - في مزاولة مهنة الهندسة 


المادة 1- أ- للمهندسين في لبنان نقابتان ، مركزهما بيروت وطرابلس تضمان المهندسين المرخص لهم بمزاولة مهنة الهندسة في الجمهورية اللبنانية. تتألف نقابة طرابلس من المهندسين المقيدين في محافظة لبنان الشمالي، وتتألف نقابة بيروت من المهندسين المقيدين في سائر الانحاء اللبنانية. ب- يستثنى من احكام هذا القانون المهندسون الداخليون (interior architects ) والمهندسون الفنيون (techical engineers ) الذين سوف يوضع قانون خاص لكل منهما. 

المادة 2- مع مراعاة احكام البند (ب) من المادة الاولى من هذا القانون، لا يحق لاحد ان يمارس مهنة الهندسة في لبنان اذا لم يكن اسمه مسجلا في احدى النقابتين. 

المادة 3- يشترط في المهندس اللبناني: 
1- أ- المتخرج من لبنان: ان يكون حائزا على شهادة في الهندسة من جامعة او معهد مرخص له بتدريس الهندسة في لبنان. 
ب- المتخرج من خارج لبنان: ان يكون حائزا شهادة في الهندسة من جامعة او معهد معترف بشهادته من الحكومة اللبنانية وان يكون برنامج الدراسة المؤدي لشهادة الهندسة او عدد الوحدات "credits " يعادل منهاج الدراسة في الجامعة اللبنانية بعد البكالوريا اللبنانية القسم الثاني او ما يعادلها او على شهادة في الهندسة بدرجة ماجستير. يتم الاعتراف بالشهادات الهندسية بموجب قرارات تصدرها لجنة مزاولة مهنة الهندسة المشار اليها في البند الخامس من هذه المادة ويصادق عليها وزير الثقافة والتعليم العالي. ولا يجوز مطلقا الاعتراف بالشهادات المعطاة بناء على دراسة بالمراسلة. اما الذين بدأوا دراساتهم قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون، فتطبق عليهم الاحكام القانونية التي كانت مرعية الاجراء بالتاريخ المذكور. 
2- ان يكون حائزا بتاريخ سابق لمباشرة الدراسة الجامعية المؤدية لشهادة الهندسة على شهادة البكالوريا اللبنانية او ما يعادلها. 
3- ان لا يكون محكوما عليه بجناية او جنحة من الجنح الشائنة التي تحرم من حق الانتخاب. 
4- ان يكون قد سجل اسمه في جدول نقابة المهندسين. 
5- ان يكون حاصلا على اذن مزاولة لمهنة الهندسة من وزارة الاشغال العامة وفقا للمادة الخامسة من هذا القانون. 

المادة 4- يشترط في المهندس غير اللبناني: 1- من أبناء الدول العربية: 
1- ان تتوفر فيه الشروط المبينة في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون. 
ب- ان تعامل تشريعات بلاده المهندسين اللبنانيين بالمثل. 
ج- ان يثبت انه يتمتع بحق ممارسة مهنة الهندسة في بلده الاصلي. 
د- ان يكون حائزا على بطاقة اقامة واجازة عمل من الدوائر المختصة وان يقيم فعلا في لبنان. 
هـ- اذا كان اجنبي الاصل ومتجنسا بجنسية احدى الدول العربية ان تكون قد مضت خمس سنوات على اكتسابه هذه الجنسية. 
2- من غير أبناء الدول العربية: 
أ- ان تتوافر فيه الشروط المبينة في المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون. 
ب- ان تعامل تشريعات بلاده المهندسين اللبنانيين بالمثل.ج- ان يكون قد انقضى على نيله شهادة الهندسة عشر سنوات على الاقل. 
د- ان يكون منتسبا للتنظيم الهندسي في بلده الاصلي اذا كان هذا الانتساب الزاميا لاجل مزاولة مهنة الهندسة فيه، وفي حال عدم الزامية ذلك عليه ان يثبت انه يتمتع بحق ممارسة مهنة الهندسة في بلده الاصلي. 
هـ- ان يكون حائزا على بطاقة اقامة واجازة عمل من الدوائر الرسمية المختصة وان يقيم فعلا في لبنان. وان يكون حاصلا على الموافقة المسبقة من نقابة المهندسين. 
و- يقدم طلب القيد وفاقا للمادة الثانية عشرة من هذا القانون إلى مجلس النقابة الذي يعود له بعد تثبته من استكمال الطلب لكافة الشروط القانونية، حق التقدير لجهة قبول طلب القيد او رفضه وفي حال القبول يكون القيد لمدة محدودة بسنة واحدة قابلة للتجديد بناء لطلب المهندس، على ان يضع المجلس الاتحادي جدولا بالحد الاعلى للقدر المسموح به للقيد بكل اختصاص في ضوء الاوضاع المهنية للنقابة. 
3- يرخص للمهندسين الاجانب المسجلين في النقابة والذين يزاولون المهنة في لبنان عند العمل بهذا القانون بمتابعة مزاولتها كالسابق اذا كانوا من حملة الشهادات وكانت قوانين بلادهم تبيح للمهندسين اللبنانيين مزاولة مهنتهم فيها. 

المادة 5- يعطى اذن مزاولة مهنة الهندسة من قبل وزير الاشغال العامة بناء على طلب مرفق بالشهادة الهندسية وبالافادات المثبتة للامور المفروضة في المواد السابقة وبناء على اقتراح لجنة تدعى لجنة مزاولة مهنة الهندسة مهمتها درس الطلبات والشهادات الهندسية وابداء رأيها في مطابقتها للقانون وفي قيمتها الفنية والعلمية وهذه اللجنة قوامها: - وزير الثقافة والتعليم العالي او من ينتدبه "رئيسا" - رئيس مجلس اتحاد المهندسين اللبنانيين او من ينتدبه "عضوا". - مهندس مندوب عن وزارة الاشغال العامة من الفئة الثانية على الاقل يسميه وزير الاشغال العامة "عضوا". - مهندس استاذ في كلية الهندسة في الجامعة اللبنانية يسميه وزير الثقافة والتعليم العالي بناء على اقتراح رئيس الجامعة اللبنانية "عضوا مقررا". وعندما يكون الطالب يحمل شهادة في الهندسة الزراعية يستعاض عن مندوب وزارة الاشغال بمهندس زراعي مندوب عن وزارة الزراعة من الفئة الثانية على الاقل يسميه وزير الزراعة. وفي حال عدم البت بالطلب خلال مهلة اقصاها اربعة اشهر، حق لصاحب العلاقة ان يراجع محكمة الاستئناف المحددة في المواد 13و 14و 15 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 6- يحظر على المهندسين المنتسبين والذين يستوفون شروط الانتساب إلى نقابة المهندسين. انشاء أي جمعية هندسية تتعاطى العمل النقابي خارج نطاق النقابة ولا تدخل جمعيات او رابطات خريجي المعاهد الهندسية ضمن الهيئات او الجمعيات المنوه عنها في هذه المادة. 

المادة 7- كل من يزاول مهنة الهندسة بغير حق او ينتحل لنفسه صفة مهندس يتعرض للعقوبات المنصوص عنها في المادة 393 من قانون العقوبات. 

الباب الثاني - في تنظيم نقابتي المهندسين 


الفصل الاول - في غاية النقابة 


المادة 8- مهمة نقابة المهندسين مهنية علمية ادارية اجتماعية وغايتها: 
1- رفع شأن مهنة الهندسة والنهوض بمستواها العلمي لتقوم بدورها البناء في حقول الانماء والاعمار والاجتماع. 
2- رفع شأن مهنة المهندسين والمحافظة على حقوقهم ومصالحهم المعنوية والمادية المشروعة والسهر على الواجبات الادبية لمهنة الهندسة وكرامتها. 

3- السعي لحل المنازعات التي تقع بين المهندسين او بينهم وبين زبائنهم. 
4- السهر على إنضباط المهندسين واتخاذ التدابير المسلكية اللازمة بحق المهندسين المخالفين لقانون مزاولة المهنة لأنظمة النقابة وواجبات المهنة الادبية. 

5- معاونة المحتاجين والعجز من المهندسين او من عائلاتهم وممارسة جميع الصلاحيات العائدة للنقابة فيما يختص بالصندوق التقاعدي المنشأ بموجب القانون الرقم 11/64 تاريخ 19 شباط 1964 والمعدل بالمرسوم الرقم 9805 تاريخ 4/5/1968. 
6- ابداء الرأي في مشاريع القوانين والانظمة المتعلقة بمهنة الهندسة بناء لطلب الوزير المختص. 

7- تقديم المقترحات بشأن المناهج الدراسية الهندسية في كليات ومعاهد الهندسة في لبنان. 
8- تقديم الاقتراحات بشأن المواصفات الفنية والانظمة القياسية ودفاتر الشروط العامة والنموذجية للأشغال. 

9- اقامة مركز لجمع وتوثيق المعلومات المتعلقة بجميع نشاطات مهنة الهندسة والمواد المستعملة في مختلف حقول الهندسة وتسهيل وضعها بتصرف الراغبين. 
10- اقامة المكتبات العلمية في مركز النقابة او فروعها وتنشيط وترجمة ونشر الكتب الهندسية والعلمية واصدار النشرات الدورية وغير الدورية. 

11- اجراء دورات تعليمية وتدريبية للمهندسين. 
12- اقامة المؤتمرات والندوات والمحاضرات والاشتراك بالمؤتمرات والندوات والمحاضرات الهندسية والعلمية داخل الجمهورية اللبنانية وخارجها. 

13- المشاركة مع المنظمات الهندسية العربية والدولية في جميع المسائل المتعلقة بمهنة الهندسة. 
14- ابداء الرأي في تنظيم المهن المساعدة في حقل الهندسة بناء لطلب الوزير المختص. 

15- وضع مرشد للتعرفة وتحصيل بدلات الاتعاب. 
16- ايجاد صيغة تأمين ذاتي. 

17- انشاء نواد خاصة وتعاونيات اسكانية واستهلاكية للمهندسين وصندوق تعاضد وفقا للقوانين المرعية الاجراء. 
18- تقوم النقابة بجميع الاعمال التي تحقق اهدافها المنصوص عليها وذلك ضمن حدود القوانين والانظمة النافذة. 

المادة 9- من اجل تمكين النقابة من استيفاء الرسوم العائدة لها، على الادارات والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة تزويدها بافادة عن مقدار الاتعاب العائدة للمهندسين او للشركات الهندسية المسجلين في النقابة في العقود الجارية معهم عن كل عمل هندسي سواء في مرحلة الدراسة او الاشراف او التنفيذ. 

المادة 10- تتمتع كل من النقابتين بالشخصية المعنوية وبالاستقلال المالي والاداري ويحق لكل منهما ان تتملك العقارات اللازمة لممارسة نشاطها وادارة اموالها واعمالها والعقارات المخصص ريعها لتغذية صندوق التقديمات الاجتماعية والصندوق التقاعدي المنشأ بموجب القانون الصادر في 19 شباط 1964 والمعدل بالمرسوم الرقم 9805 تاريخ 4/5/1968 وان تساهم في مؤسسات ذات منفعة عامة لا تتوخى الربح، كل ذلك في حدود القوانين والانظمة المرعية الاجراء. 

الفصل الثاني - اتحاد المهندسين اللبنانيين 


المادة 11- تؤلف نقابتا المهندسين في لبنان اتحادا يسمى اتحاد المهندسين اللبنانيين ويكون له مجلس يتألف من نقيب المهندسين في بيروت رئيسا ونقيب المهندسين في طرابلس نائبا للرئيس وعضوين من مجلس نقابة بيروت وعضو واحد من مجلس نقابة طرابلس. وتكون مهمة هذا المجلس: 
1-الاهتمام بقضايا الهندسة. 
2-الاتصالات الخارجية. 
3-الاهتمام بالمؤتمرات الهندسية المحلية والدولية. 
4- تنسيق اعمال النقابتين. 
5- البت في جميع الامور العالقة بين النقابتين او اعضائها والتي تهم النقابتين يكون للمجلس الاتحادي هيئة عامة تتألف من مجموع المجلسين في بيروت وطرابلس وتكون مهمتها وضع موازنة الاتحاد واقتراح تعديل النظام الداخلي للنقابة. 

الفصل الثالث - في اصول القيد 


المادة 12- على من يطلب قيد اسمه في جدول النقابة ان يكون حائزا جميع الشروط المفروضة لمزاولة مهنة الهندسة بموجب القوانين المرعية وانظمة النقابة. تقدم طلبات القيد إلى مجلس النقابة المختص، وعلى الطالب ان يذكر في طلبه اسمه وكنيته وجنسيته وتاريخ ولادته واسم المعهد الذي تخرج منه وتاريخ نيله الشهادة والقابه العلمية ومحل اقامته ومحل مزاولة مهنته ورقم وتاريخ اذن وزارة الثقافة والتعليم العالي حسب مقتضى الحال وان يرفق بطلبه جميع الاوراق الثبوتية، وعليه ان يرفق الطلب ايضا برسم القيد ورسم الاشتراك السنوي ومختلف الرسوم النقابية. 

المادة 13- على مجلس النقابة ان يبت بقرار معلل في طلب القيد بمهلة شهرين من تاريخ تقديمه بالقبول او الرفض، واذا انقضت المدة المذكورة على تقديم الطلب دون البت فيه بالقبول او اذا رفض الطلب حق للطالب ان يراجع محكمة الاستئناف الغرفة المدنية في المحافظة التي يقع فيها مركز النقابة المطلوب الانتماء اليها. 

المادة 14- تقدم المراجعة إلى محكمة الاستئناف الغرفة المدنية في المحافظة في مهلة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تبليغ طالب القيد قرار الرفض او من تاريخ انقضاء الشهرين المشار اليهما في المادة السابقة، فور تقديم المراجعة إلى محكمة الاستئناف يطلب ملف المستدعي من مجلس النقابة وعلى المجلس ان يرسله في مهلة اسبوعين على الاكثر مع الملاحظات التي يرى ابداءها. 

المادة 15- ينضم إلى هيئة محكمة الاستئناف عند النظر في طلبات القيد عضوان من مجلس النقابة يعينهما النقيب واذا تعذر حضور ممثلي النقابة احدهما او كلاهما او لم يعينا، كان لمحكمة الاستئناف بهيئتها العادية ان تبت بالمراجعة ويكون قرار المحكمة قطعيا وغير قابل لاي طريق من طرق المراجعة العادية او الاستثنائية ما عدا الاعتراض على الحكم الغيابي. 

الفصل الرابع - في تنظيم وادارة النقابة 


المادة 16- تتألف كل من نقابتي المهندسين في بيروت وطرابلس من جميع المهندسين المنتمين اليها والمقيدة اسماؤهم في سجلهم العام. وتتألف اجهزة كل من النقابتين من : -السجل العام (سجل المهندسين المنتسبين) -الهيئة العامة (هيئة المهندسين العاملين) -هيئة المندوبين. -النقيب ومجلس النقابة. -فروع النقابة. -لجان النقابة. -الرابطات العلمية والثقافية. 


أولا: السجل العام 


المادة 17- يتألف السجل العام من جميع المهندسين الذين انتسبوا للنقابة المقيدين في سجل عام وتاريخ انتسابهم وارقام تسجيلهم وجنسياتهم. تتفرع عن السجل العام سجلات فرعية تبين اوضاع جميع المهندسين واختصاصاتهم واحوالهم. 

ثانيا: الهيئة العامة 


المادة 18- تتألف الهيئة العامة من المهندسين العاملين المقيمين في لبنان المسددين للرسوم العادية والنسبية ضمن الحدود التي لا تفرض شطب اسمهم. يمكن اعتبار المهندسين العاملين في الخارج ضمن الهيئة العامة بناء لطلبهم اذا كانوا مرتبطين بحكم عملهم في الخارج بمكتب هندسي او شركات مقاولات مقيمة في لبنان. 

المادة 19- اذا تأخر مهندس عن دفع الرسوم العادية والنسبية المستحقة عليه ثلاث سنوات متتالية بدون عذر مشروع يشطب اسمه من السجل العام. يتم الشطب بصورة آلية بعد مضي شهرين على انذار عام يوجهه مجلس النقابة في صحيفتين محليتين للمتأخرين عن الدفع دون ذكر الاسماء بالتحديد ولا يحق للمهندس المشطوب طلب قيده مجددا الا بعد ان يدفع رسم القيد مرة ثانية بالاضافة إلى الرسوم السنوية المتأخرة على اساس الرسوم السارية بتاريخ تقديم الطلب. لا تدخل مدة الشطب في احتساب الممارسة. 

المادة 20- تجتمع الهيئة العامة في دورة انتخابية خلال النصف الاخير من شهر آذار او النصف الاول من شهر نيسان من كل عام تجري فيها الانتخابات، ان انعقاد الهيئة العامة لا يعتبر قانونيا الا بحضور أكثر من نصف الاعضاء واذا لم تجتمع هذه الاكثرية تكرر دعوة الاعضاء ثانية لاجتماع يعقد في مدة اسبوع على الاقل او مدة خمسة عشر يوما على الاكثر من تاريخ الاجتماع الاول ويعتبر الاجتماع قانونيا مهما كان عدد الاعضاء الحاضرين. 

المادة 21- تتألف الهيئة الناخبة من المهندسين اللبنانيين العاملين والمسددين رسومهم الكاملة قبل أول آذار ويشكلون الهيئة الناخبة للفروع ولمختلف الهيئات والمناصب التي يحددها القانون وانظمة النقابة ولا يحق للمهندسين اللبنانيين العاملين ان يترشحوا لاي منصب ما لم يكونوا مسددين لكامل الرسوم قبل أول آذار. 

ثالثا: هيئة المندوبين 


المادة 22- تتألف هيئة المندوبين من: -نقيب المهندسين واعضاء مجلس النقابة واعضاء لجنة الصندوق التقاعدي واعضاء مكاتب الفروع. -ممثلين عن مختلف الفروع بنسبة عدد اعضاء كل منها بحيث يكون لكل فرع من نقابة بيروت ممثل لكل مائة مهندس ولا يحتسب كسر الماية ضمن هذا الاساس. ويكون لكل فرع من نقابة طرابلس ممثل لكل خمسة وعشرين مهندسا ولا يحتسب كسر الخمسة والعشرين ضمن هذا الاساس. على ممثل الفرع ان يكون قد مضى على انتمائه إلى الفرع مدة ثلاث سنوات. ان مدة ولاية المندوبين هي اربع سنوات وتسقط ولاية نصف الاعضاء المنتخبين من كل فرع كل سنتين ويجوز تجديد انتخاب المندوبين لعدد غير محدد من الدورات. 

المادة 23- يجري انتخاب ممثلي الفروع لهيئة المندوبين من قبل مهندسي الفرع وذلك بالاكثرية النسبية وفي المواعيد التي يحددها مجلس النقابة في نظامه الداخلي. يشترط في المرشحين لعضوية هيئة المندوبين ان يكونوا لبنانيين مضى على تسجيلهم بالنقابة في نهاية السنة المالية السابقة خمس سنوات على الاقل وان يكونوا مسددين لكافة الرسوم السنوية عن السنة المالية المنصرمة. 

المادة 24- تعقد هيئة المندوبين اجتماعين عاديين في كل سنة، الاول في النصف الثاني من شهر آذار والثاني في النصف الثاني من شهر ايلول كما تعقد اجتماعا غير عادي بناء لطلب ثلث الاعضاء او بناء على قرار يتخذه مجلس النقابة باكثرية ثلثي اعضائه الحاضرين. تسقط عضوية المندوب اذا تخلف بدون عذر عن حضور اجتماعين متتاليين للهيئة في السنة. 

المادة 25- يرأس هيئة المندوبين نقيب المهندسين وينوب عنه في حال غيابه او تعذر حضوره نائب النقيب وفي حال تغيبهما او تعذر حضورهما معا تكون الرئاسة لامين السر ثم لاكبر اعضاء مجلس النقابة الحاضرين سنا. 

المادة 26- تعقد هيئة المندوبين اجتماعاتها في الموعد الذي يحدده مجلس النقابة وتوجه الدعوات باعلان ينشر في ثلاث صحف يومية قبل عشرين يوما على الاقل من تاريخ الاجتماع وتعلق نسخة عنه على لوحة الاعلانات في مكتب النقابة. 

المادة 27- ان انعقاد الاجتماع العادي او غير العادي لهيئة المندوبين لا يعتبر قانونيا الا بحضور أكثر من نصف الاعضاء. واذا لم تجتمع هذه الاكثرية تكرر الدعوة ثانية لاجتماع يعقد في مدة عشرين يوما على الاكثر او اسبوع على الاقل من تاريخ الاجتماع الاول ويعتبر الاجتماع الثاني قانونيا مهما كان عدد الحاضرين. أما بالنسبة الإجتماع غير العادي فتوجه الدعوة الثانية في حال عدم اكتمال النصاب في مدة اسبوع على الاكثر من تاريخ الاجتماع الاول ويعتبر الاجتماع الثاني قانونيا مهما كان عدد الحاضرين. 

المادة 28- يدخل في وظائف الاجتماع العادي لهيئة المندوبين الامور الآتية: 1- الاستماع إلى تقرير مجلس النقابة ومناقشته. 
2- تصنيف الفروع الهندسية. 
3- التدقيق في حسابات السنة السابقة والمصادقة عليها. 
4- المصادقة على موازنة السنة القادمة. 
5- اقرار النظام الداخلي وتعديلاته. 
6- تعيين خبير مدقق حسابات النقابة. 
7- تحديد رسم الانتساب والرسوم السنوية العادية والنسبية. 
8- الموافقة على قرار مجلس النقابة بشأن بيع عقارات النقابة او عقارات الصندوق التقاعدي (باكثرية ثلثي الحاضرين). 
اما الاجتماع غير العادي للهيئة فيبحث في الامور التي لها علاقة بالمهنة والامور الاخرى والمبينة في طلب الدعوة . تؤخذ القرارات بالاكثرية المطلقة لعدد الحاضرين في جلسة قانونية باستثناء ما ورد في البند (8) اعلاه. 

رابعا: في مجلس النقابة 


المادة 29- يتألف مجلس نقابة المهندسين من النقيب و15 عضوا لنقابة بيروت والنقيب و12 عضوا لنقابة طرابلس تنتخبهم الهيئة العامة بالاكثرية النسبية في اجتماعها السنوي الانتخابي. وتقدم الترشيحات خطيا لمنصب النقيب والمرشحين لتمثيل الهيئة العامة قبل 15 آذار كما تقدم الفروع ايضا مرشحيها قبل هذا التاريخ. 

المادة 30- لا ينتخب لعضوية مجلس النقابة الا المهندس اللبناني الذي مضى على تسجيله في السجل العام للنقابة مدة عشر سنوات على الاقل. ولا ينتخب نقيبا الا المهندس اللبناني الذي مضى على تسجيله في السجل العام للنقابة مدة خمسة عشر سنة على الاقل. 

المادة 31- على مجلس النقابة ان يتحقق من استيفاء طلب الترشيح الشروط القانونية وان يصدر قراره بقبوله او برفضه قبل الخامس عشر من آذار والا اعتبر مقبولا. يبلغ قرار المجلس إلى المرشح خطيا فور صدوره وتنشر صورة عنه على لوحة الاعلانات في مركز النقابة. يحق للمرشح ان يستأنف قرار الرفض امام محكمة الاستئناف الغرفة المدنية بمهلة ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ نشر القرار على لوحة الاعلانات في مركز النقابة كما يحق لكل ذي مصلحة ان يستأنف قرار قبول الترشيح او رفضه بمهلة ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ نشر القرار. تسري مهلة الاستئناف بالنسبة لقرار القبول الضمني ابتداء من تاريخ انقضاء المدة المحددة قانونا لمجلس النقابة للبت بالترشيح. تشكل هيئة محكمة الاستئناف وفاقا للمادة الخامسة عشرة من هذا القانون وتبت بالموضوع في غرفة المذاكرة وفقا للاصول المستعجلة الموجزة خلال ثلاثة ايام، ويكون قرار المحكمة قطعيا وغير قابل لاي طريق من طرق المراجعة العادية او الاستثنائية. 

المادة 32- ينتخب اعضاء مجلس النقابة بطريقة الاقتراع السري لمدة ثلاث سنوات وتنتهي في كل سنة ولاية ثلث الاعضاء. ويعتبر فائزا من نال الاكثرية النسبية من اصوات المقترعين، وفي حال تعادل الاصوات يعتبر فائزا الاقدم تسجيلا في جدول النقابة. 

المادة 33- يمكن تجديد انتخاب العضو المنتهية مدته مرة واحدة ولا يجوز انتخابه للمرة الثالثة الا بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على انتهاء ولايته السابقة. 

المادة 34- مدة ولاية النقيب ثلاث سنوات ولا يجوز اعادة انتخابه نقيبا الا بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على انتهاء ولايته. اذا انتخب النقيب من بين اعضاء مجلس النقابة يحل محله في المركز الشاغر، ليتم المدة الباقية من العضوية من نال العدد الاكبر من الاصوات بعده في الانتخابات السابقة المتعلقة بالمركز الشاغر. 

المادة 35- يجتمع مجلس النقابة بدعوة من النقيب في مهلة اسبوع من تاريخ الانتخاب، وينتخب بالاقتراع السري نائب النقيب وامين السر وامين المال وفي حال تساوي الاصوات يعتبر فائزا الاقدم تسجيلا في السجل العام. 

المادة 36- يعد منفصلا عن مجلس النقابة كل عضو صدر بحقه حكم عن المجلس التأديبي للنقابة اكتسب الدرجة القطعية قاضيا بعقوبة اشد من اللوم. 

المادة 37- يعد مستقيلا من مجلس النقابة كل عضو يتغيب عن اجتماعات المجلس ثلاث مرات متتابعة بدون عذر مقبول بعد انذاره خطيا. 

المادة 38- اذا شغر مركز احد اعضاء مجلس النقابة قبل انتهاء مدته، يحل في المركز الشاغر المرشح الذي نال في الجلسة التي جرى فيها الانتخاب للمركز المذكور العدد الاكبر من الاصوات بعده، اذا شغر ثلث عدد المراكز او أكثر قبل أول تشرين الاول فتدعى الهيئة العامة لعقد جلسة استثنائية لانتخاب اعضاء المراكز الشاغرة، اما اذا حصل هذا الشغور بعد أول تشرين الاول فيتابع مجلس النقابة اعماله مؤلفا من الاعضاء الباقين حتى موعد أول اجتماع للهيئة العامة ينتخب فيها اعضاء للمراكز الشاغرة وفي جميع هذه الحالات يحل الخلف محل سلفه المدة المتبقية من مدة عضويته. 

المادة 39- يعتبر مجلس النقابة منحلا اذا بلغ عدد المراكز الشاغرة فيه ثلثي اعضائه وتدعى الهيئة العامة لانتخاب عام لاعضاء مجلس النقابة في مهلة شهرين من تاريخ انحلال المجلس ويسير النقيب الاعمال لمدة شهرين ويدعو لانتخاب المجلس الجديد بما فيه النقيب. يعين بالقرعة في حال اجراء انتخابات عامة لكل اعضاء مجلس النقابة في كل من السنتين الاولى والثانية من مدة المجلس الجديد ثلث الاعضاء الذين تنتهي مدتهم. 

المادة 40- اذا شغر منصب النقيب لاي سبب يتولى نائب النقيب منصب النقيب حتى أول دورة انتخابية للهيئة العامة يصار فيها إلى انتخاب نقيب جديد لولاية كاملة. اذا شغر مركز النقيب ونائبه معا يتولى امين السر تصريف الاعمال ريثما يتم انتخاب نقيب جديد. 

المادة 41- يختص مجلس النقابة بادارة شؤونها ويعود له بنوع خاص: 
1- وضع سائر الانظمة الفنية والادارية والمالية والمهنية المتعلقة بالنقابة وبممارسة مهنة الهندسة وفقا للقانون والنظام الداخلي ويعرض للموافقة على هيئة المندوبين ما يفرضه القانون والنظام الداخلي. 
2- البت في طلبات الانتماء إلى النقابة وطلبات التعيين في الوظائف النقابية. 

3- وضع نظام تسجيل الاعمال الهندسية ومعاملات البناء في النقابة والمجالات والحدود المخصصة لمختلف فئات المهندسين وتعديلهما. 
4- تنفيذ مقررات هيئة المندوبين. 

5- الدعوة إلى الاجتماعات العامة للمندوبين. 
6- السهر على مسلك المهندسين ورفع مستوى مزاولة المهنة، واصدار التعليمات والمذكرات للمهندسين بخصوص ممارسة مهنتهم. 
7- الاشراف على جميع اجهزة النقابة. 
8- تمثيل النقابة في المؤتمرات الدولية المهنية. 
9- السهر على رفع المستوى العلمي والتقني للمهندسين ولمهنة الهندسة. 
10- تنظيم الموازنة وعرضها على هيئة المندوبين للمصادقة ثم تنفيذها وادارة اموال النقابة واستيفاء الاشتراكات والرسوم المفروضة على المهندسين وشراء العقارات. 
11- الاتصال بالسلطات او بغيرها من الهيئات والاشخاص في الامور المختصة بالنقابة. 
12- السعي لحل المنازعات فيما بين المهندسين وزبائنهم. والتدخل لحماية وتحصيل حقوق المهندسين وبدلات اتعابهم. 
13- التدخل بين المهندسين بشأن النزاعات المتعلقة بمزاولة المهنة. 
14- القيام بجميع الاعمال وممارسة جميع الصلاحيات التي لم ينص عليها القانون صراحة لهيئة المندوبين. 

المادة 42- يمثل النقيب النقابة وله على الاخص الصلاحيات الآتية: 
1- الاشراف على ادارتها والدفاع عن حقوقها. 
2- رئاسة اجتماعات الهيئة العامة وهيئة المندوبين ومجلس النقابة وتنفيذ قرارات كل منها وتوقيع العقود التي يوافقون عليها. 
3- التقاضي باسم النقابة وحق التدخل باسمها في كل قضية تهمها او تهم احد المهندسين واتخاذ صفة المدعى الشخصي في كل قضية تتعلق بافعال تؤثر في كرامة النقابة. كل ذلك وفقا للاصول والقوانين المرعية الاجراء. 

المادة 43- نائب النقيب يقوم مقام النقيب عند غيابه او تعذر ممارسة صلاحياته. ويتولى اثناء قيامه بهذه المهمة جميع صلاحيات النقيب. تحدد وظائف امين السر وامين المال في النظام الداخلي. 

المادة 44- يعقد مجلس النقابة بدعوة من النقيب جلسة واحدة على الاقل في كل شهر في الوقت المعين في ورقة الدعوة، ولا تكون الجلسة قانونية الا بحضور الاغلبية المطلقة من اعضائه بمن فيهم النقيب او نائبه. 

المادة 45- يتخذ مجلس النقابة قراراته باكثرية الاصوات الحاضرين وعند تعادل الاصوات يكون صوت الرئيس مرجحا، وللعضو المخالف ان يسجل اعتراضه في محضر الجلسة. 

خامسا: فروع النقابة 


المادة 46- تنشئ النقابة فروعاً تمثل مختلف المهن الهندسية على ان لا يتجاوز عددها نصف اعضاء مجلس النقابة ويلتحق كل عضو الزاميا باحدها وفقا لطريقة ممارسته واختصاصه. ويكون لكل فرع هيئة عامة وهيئة مكتب ويفصل في النظام الداخلي عدد الفروع وكيفية تأليفها والانتساب وانظمة عملها. 

المادة 47- تعقد الهيئة العامة لكل فرع بدعوة من مجلس النقابة اجتماعها العادي وفقا للنظام الداخلي وترشح قبل الخامس عشر من آذار خمسة من اعضائها إلى الهيئة العامة للنقابة في دورتها الانتخابية لانتخاب احدهم لعضوية مجلس النقابة. ممثل الفرع في مجلس النقابة هو رئيس الفرع طيلة مدة ولايته. 

سادسا: لجان النقابة - الرابطات العلمية والثقافية 


المادة 48- اللجنة العلمية: تتألف اللجنة العلمية من تسعة اعضاء يختارهم مجلس النقابة في أول جلسة يعقدها بعد انتخاب هيئة مكتبه: عضوان من المجلس على الاكثر والباقي من اعضاء النقابة الآخرين. بالاضافة إلى رؤساء الرابطات. مهمة اللجنة: تنشيط البحث العلمي والقاء المحاضرات والاشراف على المكتبة واصدار مجلة ومساعدة الباحثين والمنقبين ادبيا وماديا بالاتفاق مع مجلس النقابة. 

المادة 49- اللجنة المالية: تتألف اللجنة المالية من امين المال وعضوين ينتخبهم مجلس النقابة من اعضائه في أول جلسة يعقدها بعد انتخابه، مهمتها تنظيم مالية النقابة والاشراف على جميع الواردات والنفقات. تحدد تفاصيل عمل اللجنة في النظام الداخلي. 

المادة 50- اللجنة الادارية: تتألف اللجنة الأدارية من امين السر وعضوين ينتخبهم مجلس النقابة من اعضائه مهمتها درس جميع الشؤون الادارية ومن جملتها طلبات قبول المهندسين الجدد والنظر في الخلافات التي تنشأ بين اعضاء النقابة وفقا للقواعد المبينة في هذا القانون. 

المادة 51- لمجلس نقابة المهندسين في بيروت ان ينشئ في كل محافظة مكتبا محليا للنقابة مهمته تنفيذ ما يكلفه به المجلس. ويحدد نظام المكاتب ومهامها وسائر احكامها من قبل مجلس النقابة. 

المادة 52- تنشأ من ضمن النقابة رابطات علمية ثقافية اختيارية يحدد النظام الداخلي سائر احكامها، رؤساء الرابطات هم حكما اعضاء في اللجنة العلمية. 

الباب الثالث - في حقوق المهندسين وواجباتهم 


المادة 53- للمهندس الحق ببدل اتعاب عن الاعمال التي يقوم بها ضمن نطاق مهنته، يحدد بدل اتعاب المهندس باتفاق يعقده مع مكلفه، وذلك وفقا للشروط الفنية والادارية التي تحددها النقابة في النظام الداخلي. 

المادة 54- لا ينفذ أي قرار قضائي، يقضي بحجز خرائط او اية مستندات هندسية من مكتب هندسي الا بعد انقضاء اربع وعشرين ساعة على الاقل على ايداع صورة عنه مركز النقابة التي ينتمي اليها مع دعوة موجهة للنقيب لحضور الاجراءات بنفسه او بواسطة من ينتدبه. باستثناء حالة الجرم المشهود، لا يستجوب مهندس عن جريمة منسوبة اليه، ناتجة عن ممارسة المهنة، قبل ابلاغ الامر إلى نقيب المهندسين الذي يحق له حضور الاستجواب بنفسه او بواسطة من ينتدبه. 

المادة 55- على المهندس ان يراعي في اشغاله المهنية الدقة والامانة وقواعد الفن وان يحافظ في اعماله وتصرفاته على كرامة المهنة وان يتقيد في جميع الظروف بمبادئ الشرف والاستقامة والنزاهة وان يمتنع عن القيام بالاشغال التي تحط من كرامة المهنة. 

المادة 56- يحظر على المهندس في تعاطيه اعمال الهندسة كمهنة حرة ان يسعى في استجداء الاشغال وجلب الزبائن باية طريقة من طرق الترغيب والسمسرة، واذا اعلن المهندس عن نفسه في الجرائد او النشرات الاخرى فلا يجوز له ان يذكر سوى اسمه وعنوانه واختصاصه باختصار. 

المادة 57- للمهندسين ان ينشئوا شركات لممارسة مهنة الهندسة. يجب ان يكون صك الشراكة خطيا وان يسجل لدى نقابة المهندسين مع جميع التعديلات التي تطرأ عليه بعد تسجيلها في السجل التجاري. تسجل هذه الشركات في جدول خاص لدى النقابة وفقا لنظام يضعه مجلس النقابة. 

الباب الرابع - في انضباط المهندسين 


الفصل الاول - المجلس التـأديب 


المادة 58- يتألف المجلس التأديبي من النقيب او نائبه رئيسا ومن اربع اعضاء من فروع مختلفة تنتخبهم الهيئة العامة لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة. كما تنتخب الهيئة العامة ثلاث اعضاء ردفاء يحلون محل الاعضاء الاصيلين بقرار من النقيب. يشترط في المرشحين لعضوية المجلس التأديبي ان يكون قد مضى على تسجيلهم في النقابة خمسة عشر سنة. 

المادة 59- يجوز رد اعضاء المجلس التأديبي او احدهم عند وجود سبب من اسباب رد القضاة المنصوص عليها في قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية. ينظر في طلب الرد مجلس النقابة ويفصل فيه وفقا لاصول رد القضاة. 

الفصل الثاني - في العقوبات 


المادة 60- لنقيب المهندسين ان يوجه تنبيها إلى احد المهندسين عند وقوع مخالفة بسيطة من قبله دون احالته إلى المجلس التأديبي. 

المادة 61- كل مهندس يخل بواجبات مهنته او يقدم اثناء مزاولة المهنة او خارجا عنها على عمل يحط من قدرها او يسلك مسلكا لا يأتلف وكرامتها او يعرض كرامته او كرامة زملائه لما يمس الشرف او الاستقامة او الكفاءة او يمس بسلوكه شرف النقابة التي ينتمي اليها يتعرض للعقوبات التأديبية الآتية: 1- التنبيه. 2- اللوم. 3- المنع من مزاولة جميع الاعمال الهندسية او بعضها لمدة لا تتجاوز الثلاث سنوات. 4- الشطب من جدول النقابة والمنع من مزاولة المهنة نهائيا. 

المادة 62- ان مدة المنع المؤقت من مزاولة جميع الاعمال الهندسية لا تدخل في حساب مدة التقاعد وسائر المدد المعينة لتولي المهام والمراكز النقابية. 

المادة 63- يخضع المهندس الموظف للمجلس التأديبي العام الخاص بالموظفين، ولا يلاحق تأديبيا الا اما هذا المجلس وتطبق عليه الاحكام القانونية والتنظيمية المتعلقة بالمجلس المذكور. للنقيب بعد موافقة مجلس النقابة ان يقترح على الادارة التابع اليها المهندس الموظف احالة هذا الاخير على المجلس التأديبي العام الخاص بالموظفين عندما يرى موجبا لذلك ويعود امر البت في الموضوع للادارة المختصة. 

الفصل الثالث - في اصول المحاكمات وطرق المراجعة 


المادة 64- يحيل النقيب المخالفات المسلكية بعد التحقيق فيها على مجلس التأديب من تلقاء نفسه او: 
1- بناء على شكوى من الادارة المعنية او النيابة العامة الاستئنافية او احد المتضررين من المهندسين او سواهم. 
2- بناء على طلب المهندس الذي يرى نفسه موضع تهمة غير محقة فيعرض امره عفوا لتقدير مجلس التأديب. 

المادة 65- ان انفصال المهندس عن ممارسة المهنة لا يمنع محاكمته تأديبيا على افعال ارتكبها قبل انفصاله. 

المادة 66- يتبع مجلس التأديب اصول محاكمة سرية. وله عند تعيين مسؤولية المهندس ان يأخذ بعين الاعتبار حسن نيته كما له ان يرجع إلى جميع طرق الاثبات، ولمجلس التأديب ان يستعين بمستشار قانوني لحضور جلسات المحاكمة ولابداء المشورة في كافة نواحي اختصاص المجلس. يجب دعوة المهندس المدعى عليه إلى المحاكمة والاستماع اليه. وعلى المهندس ان يلبي الطلب وان يجيب على الاسئلة التي توجه اليه وان يعطي الايضاحات التي تطلب منه. وله ان يستعين بمحام او بمهندس واحد او بكليهما معا للدفاع عنه. تتخذ قرارات المجلس التأديبي بالاكثرية. 

المادة 67- على مجلس التأديب ان يصدر قراراه خلال شهرين من تاريخ الشكوى. واذا خالف ذلك، يحق لكل من النقيب والنيابة العامة الاستئنافية ان تنقل القضية إلى محكمة الاستئناف المدنية فتنظر فيها بالدرجة الاخيرة. تقبل القرارات التأديبية الاستئناف في مدة عشرة ايام من تاريخ تبلغها. يجري التبليغ شخصيا بكتاب مضمون مع اشعار بالوصول. يقدم الاستئناف و يحكم به بعد ان ينضم إلى المحكمة عضوان من مجلس النقابة واذا تعذر ذلك كان للمحكمة بهيئتها العادية ان تبت بالمراجعة. 

المادة 68- يحق لمن صدر حكم تأديبي يشطب اسمه نهائيا من جدول النقابة ان يطلب إلى مجلس النقابة بعد مضي خمس سنوات كاملة على ابرام ذلك الحكم اعادة تسجيل اسمه في جدول النقابة. فاذا رأى المجلس ان المدة التي مضت كافية لازالة اثر ما وقع منه قرر اعادة تسجيل اسمه واذا رفض المجلس الطلب فلا يجوز تجديده الا بعد مرور سنتين و لا يجوز تجديد الطلب بعد رفضه مرتين. 

المادة 69- يتخذ مجلس النقابة بناء على اقتراح النقيب جميع الاجراءات اللازمة لاجل تنفيذ القرار و اعلانه حيث تدعو الحاجة. 

المادة 70- ان الملاحقة المدنية او التعقبات الجزائية لا تمنع الملاحقة المسلكية في حال توفر شروطها. 

الباب الخامس - احكام مختلفة 


المادة 71- يخضع الصندوق التقاعدي للمهندسين للقانون رقم 11/64 الصادر بتاريخ 19/2/1964. 

المادة 72- يخضع صندوق التقديمات الاجتماعية للنظام الداخلي ولاي نظام خاص آخر يضعه مجلس النقابة و تكون موارده، مؤلفة مما يأتي: 1-الرسوم التي تقرها هيئة المندوبين. 2-التبرعات. 

المادة 73- تبلغ اوراق مجلس النقابة و قراراته إلى اصحاب العلاقة اما شخصيا او بموجب كتاب مضمون مع اشعار بالوصول او بواسطة الكاتب العدل.و في حال تعذر ذلك باية وسيلة اخرى يقررها مجلس النقابة او ينص عليها قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية.مع مراعاة النصوص الخاصة الواردة في هذا القانون.و يمكن تبليغ اوراق دعوات الحضور او المحاكمة ايا كانت بواسطة برقية مضمونة مع اشعار بالوصول. 

المادة 74- الغي قانون تنظيم مهنة الهندسة الصادر في 22كانون الثاني 1951 و تعديلاته و غيرها من النصوص التشريعية التي تخالف هذا القانون او التي لا تأتلف و احكامه. 

المادة 75- احكام انتقالية: 
أ‌- يضع مجلس النقابة عند صدور هذا القانون مشروع نظام داخلي جديد خلال فترة اربعة أشهر يعرضه على الهيئة العامة الحالية للنقابة لاقراره او تعديله خلال فترة شهرين على الاكثر و يجب ان يقترن النظام الداخلي بموافقة وزير الاشغال العامة. 
ب‌- يدعو مجلس النقابة الحالي إلى انتخاب اعضاء هيئة المندوبين وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون و لاحكام النظام الداخلي الجديد. 
ج-1- يستمر مجلس النقابة القائم تلقائيا إلى أول دورة انتخابية تعقدها الهيئة العامة في أول انتخاب يجري بموجب هذا القانون و ينتخب في كل من نقابة بيروت و طرابلس اربعة اعضاء انتهت ولايتهم في المجلس القديم حيث يتابع الباقون مدة ولايتهم تباعا. 
2- يتم في أول دورة انتخابية اكمال اعضاء المجلس بانتخاب ثلاث اعضاء جدد لنقابة بيروت على ان يتم اجراء القرعة بين الناجحين الثلاث الاول منهم لمدة سنة و الثاني لمدة سنتين والاخير لمدة ثلاث سنوات. 
د- تحدد ولاية النقيب الحالي بمدة ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انتخابه و تستمر لغاية الدورة الانتخابية في شهر آذار1999 ووفقا لهذا القانون تنتخب الهيئة العامة في الدورة ذاتها عضوا يحل محل النقيب لاكمال مدة عضويته في مجلس النقابة. 

المادة 76- يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية

----------

